# Muscle Twitching After TB500 Injection (video)



## nationrogue03123 (Sep 22, 2022)

Hey guys,

I’ve been using tb500 and bpc157 to treat some soft tissue injuries (hip flexor, quad, and shoulder). I did my first shot of TB500 yesterday at 2.5mg into my right quad subq. Last night when going to sleep was when I noticed my quad was twitching (not painful) quite frequently. I figured it would go away after sleep but today it continues to twitch, more so when in a shortened position than a stretched. There is no noticeable redness at the site, although there was some mild pip yesterday. I am wondering would this twitching be a sign of infection or am I just tweaking😂I’ve attached a video — if anyone has had a similar experience or has any thoughts or advice I would greatly appreciate it thanks 🙏🏻 

Video here:


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Maybe you subq'd near a nerve. When I inject quads, sometimes i'll touch a nerve and feel my muscle jump.

From what you're describing, I wouldn't think infection is the issue.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Sep 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Maybe you subq'd near a nerve. When I inject quads, sometimes i'll touch a nerve and feel my muscle jump.
> 
> From what you're describing, I wouldn't think infection is the issue.


So if I subq’d a nerve the twitching would probably go away after a few days you think?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> So if I subq’d a nerve the twitching would probably go away after a few days you think?


If thats whats actually happening, I would think that as it's absorbed, it would irritate the nerve less.

I'm just throwing out a possibility though, i'm certainly no expert.


----------



## snake (Sep 22, 2022)

Please tell me you didn't put a band-aid on that.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 22, 2022)

snake said:


> Please tell me you didn't put a band-aid on that.


Those insulin pins leave ouchies, though!


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 22, 2022)

I've had this happen but not with TB.  It's annoying but should go away.  You'll probably wake up tomorrow and it'll be gone, but you won't realize it until later in the day and think "oh yea, that stopped twitching."


----------

